

Thanks Obama: Apple Pay Gets US Government Backing - jacobsimon
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/13/apple-pay-coming-to-federal-institutions-starting-in-september/

======
o0-0o
I'm not sure that 1984 ad was not parody.

